# Kubota RTV 1100 MPG



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Can some with experience on this help me out a sec. I got into a little arguement today about gas prices and transportation. Anyways I pointed out I couldn't afford to get rid of my truck and would have to buy another vehicle just to move from point a to b. Even though I cant legally drive it in town. What kinda gas mileage could I get if I could be able to drive it in town? I searched all over online and cant find anything on it. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Stuff like that is always rated in GPH... A local company runs one on the road with no issues but we also have a atv street legal law now here


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

There is no odometer in stock 1100s. Just a dial for engine hours. It is diesel, and it gets good mileage on trails. Unless you have alot of small driveways close together, you probably won't be saving much on fuel and it would take forever to get from place to place. I would stick with a truck for versatility.


----------

